# Color set of 65 original Stingray Long Frames



## vastingray (Jun 13, 2021)

Color set of 65 Stingray Long Frames set


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 13, 2021)

Show off (just kidding). My favorite thing about this era of Schwinn is the colors. And those are my top four!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 13, 2021)

Wow that is  fantastic, really beautiful examples. That violet 3 speed is the  s@#t.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 13, 2021)

Walk into the Schwinn showroom  and check out that lineup!  How could a kid make a choice?  Great bikes!


----------



## nick tures (Jun 13, 2021)

very nice !!


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 14, 2021)

Nice colors


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 14, 2021)

vastingray said:


> Color set of 65 Stingray Long Frames setView attachment 1429500View attachment 1429506
> View attachment 1429507



@vastingray what is the  most rare Stingray you own? What is your favorite you own?


----------



## sworley (Jun 14, 2021)

Missing black in that lineup?


----------



## shopteacher (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks for sharing.  Love those colors and high back sissy bars!


----------

